# New Youtube Series where I Orchestrate using StaffPad/Studio One



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey everyone!

So I decided, just to see how it would work, to post my sessions with writing music. In this case I'm writing for an OC Remix project and completely re-orchestrating a video game theme. I've always known about OC Remix and always wanted to do something like this.

I have 6 episodes so far. This is sort of a trial and error thing and I've come to the realization that edits are needed, so my latest episode #6 is only 20 min long. The other videos clock out at 50min+

I'm using StaffPad in this for writing all the orchestration, and when I get to the end of notation I'm moving into Studio One Pro 3 using all the main VIs from East West, VSL, 8Dio, Cinebrass and more.

Here is the latest episode: 

Most of you that have experience wont' need this video, however those that are wanting to get started in music may find value in this video series. I've already decided I'm seeing this to the end regardless.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Sep 30, 2016)

Episode 7 is up! Every subtitle is a bad pun.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Oct 5, 2016)

Episode 8 is up!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Oct 6, 2016)

Just one more episode after this till Studio One and fancy samples!

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=xZHT8OmFtDI


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Oct 12, 2016)

Episode 10! The next episode we move to Studio One Pro finally.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Oct 13, 2016)

First episode with Studio One Pro!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Oct 19, 2016)

Episode 12! I work with Impact Soundworks Bravara Scoring Brass and CineBrass in this one.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Oct 20, 2016)

This episode focuses a bit of tweaking the lower brass.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry for the delay folks!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Nov 3, 2016)

And now the horns.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Nov 16, 2016)




----------

